# W8 Coolant/Radiator Relay(s) Location



## bl915 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering if somebody could tell me where the coolant/radiator fan relay(s) are located on a 2003 W8? I looked under the dash, where it is normally located for all non-W8's in that year, but did not see any relays related to the cooling system, all I found was the fuse. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: W8 Coolant/Radiator Relay(s) Location (bl915)*

There is a fan control module located on one or both of the fan housings. I don't think there is a relay aside from that.


----------

